# CSUSA March Buy -CLOSED- (update 4/15)



## Mikey (Mar 14, 2007)

4/15 update. It appears I am only missing two items from the order. I have shipped the boxes to those individuals and will send the missing items when I get it.

There are a few order that have not shipped because of need for information or because the person requested additional info. You will have an e-mail in your box today.


Mike

4/11 All boxes arrived today, and thanks to the A-hole UPS driver who decided to leave the boxes at the door without even knocking to see if anyyone was home. My wife had to drag in two heavy arse boxes.

Anyway, Most all items are in except I was shorted one pen each on two different designs. I will start to package tomorrow morning and at night when I get home and they will start going out on Friday. As they ship, I will try to update the page below to show who has packages coming.

Update 4/10 I checked package progress and the boxes (95 lbs worth) are supposed to arrive tomorrow. I have nearly 900 items to sort, so it may take a day or two before I can start sending. I estimate that most packages will go out on or before Saturday. (as long as everything arrives OK)

Update 4/4 I just finalized and paid for the the order with CSUSA. They told me it could even go out today. I was also told there were no backorders. (holding up beer mug) Here's to hoping everything goes as planned.[8D]


Buy is now closed. It looks like we have 40 orders as long as everyone finalizes payment soon. I will post when the order has been placed. 

SORRY GUYS. I accidentally put down some odd dates for getting your orders in by. You will have until midnight Monday to get your orders and payments in. Checks or money orders should be cleared by the fourth so I can place the order on Thursday. (friday off and no access to fax machine)

Sorry about the confusion!!!

(3-/29) If anyone signs up now or later and wants to send paypent via other than Paypal, please remember it must clear by the time I place the order. I would sugest a postal M.O. if you are going that route. I also believe that I have everyone down who has sent me either an e-mail or posted here. I am sending out e-mails now. If you don't see anything by 5pm eastern, drop me a line.

(3/25)I have added the bottle stopper and corkscrew bottle stopper combos from the catalog page 95 to my list of items input. 

if anyone would like to order more items because of the addition of items, let me know and I will add these to your order. (no addtl. shipping, but insurance may go up for those who selected)


If anyone wants pen mills or sleeves for the pen mills, they would be included in the group buy. -No discount that I know of

(3-19) Drill bits are also OK to order. No discount that I know of, so just list the CSUSA part number and the price, or just the part number and I will look up the price. I was asked about the 3 pen cases, but the dimensions listed in the catalog will not fit into the USPS flat rate rectangular book type box. I did check the book that I referenced in the 3/16 update and it will fit into the flat rate box.

Also, I may add the pen cases listed on page 124 of the catalog as well as the leather pen presentation "envelope". Shipping will automaticall be the $8.10 and I will have to limit these for each person so that I can be sure they all fit in a box with the rest of your order. If you want some cases, figure catalog price and just ask.

I have been contacted by many asking about other items. I am not against adding stuff, but I want to keep it at pen supplies and I need to make sure your order fits in a flat rate box. 
I had to change the pricing on some 24k pens as I just realized that CSUSA does not give discount on the 24k pens. Those few that have placed orders already will have the difference added by me as it was my screwup.

(3-16) Based on Chris' suggestion I am adding the 10K european pen and pencil with artisan clip and band. cost directly below and not included in the bigger list. I will be adding drill bits later on, but need to add them into my table.

050-4100 European pen 10K Artisan clip and centerband $5.25 - $3.99
050-5100 European pencil 10K Artisan clip and centerband $12.50 - $9.50


ALSO, I live very close  to Berea Hardwoods. If anyone needs a few items I would be happy to pick them up for you before I ship your order and include the items in the order. Berea does have a pretty cheap shipping charge though and I have to pay sales tax, so at some point $50 or so, it may be cheaper to order directly from them. However, if you just need some tubes, bushings or other misc stuff, come see me. BTW, I picked up about 4 dozen Sierra tubes today, so if anyone needs some added in to their order, I would be happy to include them. The tubes are $.30 each to you which would include my gas charges and sales tax. (AS wants $.49 each)

Oh, and one more thing. They also have autograhped copies of the Barry Gross book "The Pen turners Workbook, 2nd edition" Cover price is $15. They sell at Amazon for $11, but I was told that Berea gets them through Barry so he gets his cut of the action that way. Anyway, if these fit into the rectangular $8.10 box, I would be happy to get these also for you guys. I bought one today and it has stunning photos of the work that our members do along with a few tutorials. it's not a book that teaches you how to do pens, but it will definitely give you some ideas and inspiration. (it does show a basic representation, but to me, this is not a beginers book) 

You should also check out their new items page as they have in new dyed and stabilized box elder burl. Some is single dyed and some is double dyed. I must say from looking at the raw blanks they are really nice. I will try to turn a few this weekend and get some pictures for you guys. (who may want to see a pic before buying)
&lt;end update&gt;

OK, since this seemed to have worked for Kent4Him (Chris) I am going to steal some of the specifics and method of madness. I have posted all the part numbers of pens from the catalog along with some blanks. I will order drill bits or pen mills for you if you want. I would like to stay away from ordering other blanks as the database I have made would require me to add all the part numbers from a specific sheet in so that I don't screw it up later. *See below the item list for all payment and shipping/cost information*

*I have listed the kits in the catalog as they appear from left to right at the start of the pen section. Next to that is price listed in the catalog. Next to catalog price is the price with quantity discount of 24% (see below) In the last column is stock availability. all items marked as low have at least 100 in stock items marked good or plenty have no problems. If less than 100 available, the amounts as of today are marked.   * (LOW to CSUSA could mean 400 pens because of the volume of sales thay have.)

*Note: kits are only 24% off because I will need to pay for insurance from CSUSA to me. the 1% will cover this cost.*

050-4131 Emperor 22k fountain	$55.99	$42.55	Low
050-4133 Emperor Black Ti Fountain	$45.99	$34.95	Low
050-4130 Emperor 22K Rollerball	$49.99	$37.99	good
050-4132 Emperor Black Ti Rollerball	$39.99	$30.39	good
050-4135 Emperor Bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9133 Emperor tubes	$0.50	$0.50	good
050-4191 Jr. Emperor 22k Rollerball	$49.99	$37.99	good
050-4192 Jr. Emperor 22k Fountain	$54.99	$41.79	good
050-4193 Jr. Emperor Black Ti Rollerball	$39.99	$30.39	good
050-4194 Jr. Emperor Black Ti Fountain	$42.99	$32.67	good
050-4199 Jr. Emperor bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9021 Jr. Emperor tubes	$0.60	$0.60	good
050-4201 Americana Classic 10k Gold roller	$5.25	$3.99	good
155-0405 Americana Classic bushings	$2.99	$2.99	good
050-9175 Americana Classic tubes	$0.40	$0.40	good
050-0322 Statesman 22k Rollerball	$32.50	$24.70	good
050-0321 Statesman 22k Fountain	$38.50	$29.26	&lt;50
050-0324 Statesman Black Ti Rollerball	$26.50	$20.14	good
050-0323 Statesman Black Ti Fountain	$32.50	$24.70	good
050-4035 Statesman bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9205 Statesman tubes	$0.50	$0.50	good
050-2326 Jr. Statesman 22k Rollerball	$28.20	$21.43	&lt;40
050-2325 Jr. Statesman 22k Fountain	$30.75	$23.37	&lt;10
050-2328 Jr. Statesman Black Ti Rollerball	$23.20	$17.63	Low
050-2327 Jr. Statesman Black Ti Fountain	$28.70	$21.81	good
050-4037 Jr. Statesman bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9159 Jr. Statesman tubes	$0.45	$0.45	good
050-4085 Executive 10k Rollerball	$6.75	$5.13	&lt;50
050-4080 Executive 10k Fountain	$8.99	$6.83	good
155-5102 Executive pen bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9065 Executive pen tubes	$0.50	$0.50	good
050-4107 Jr. Gent II 10k smooth cap rollerball	$7.99	$6.07	Low
050-4157 Jr. Gent II Gold Ti smooth cap rollerball	$12.50	$9.50	good
050-0372 Jr. Gent II Rhodium smooth cap rollerball	$13.80	$10.49	good
050-4178 Jr Gent II Black Ti smooth cap rollerball	$13.99	$10.63	good
050-4109 Jr. Gent II 10k smooth cap fountain	$12.99	$9.87	good
050-4159 Jr. Gent II Gold Ti smooth cap fountain	$17.99	$13.67	good
050-0374 Jr. Gent II Rhodium smooth cap fountain	$17.85	$13.57	good
050-4180 Jr. gent II Black Ti smooth cap fountain	$17.50	$13.30	good
050-4106 Jr. Geent II 10K threaded rollerball	$7.99	$6.07	good
050-4156 Jr. gent II Gold ti threaded rollerball	$12.50	$9.50	good
050-0371 Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded rollerball	$13.80	$10.49	good
050-4177 Jr. gent II Black Ti threaded rollerball	$13.99	$10.63	good
050-4108 Jr. Gent II 10K threaded fountain	$12.99	$9.87	good
050-4158 Jr. Gent II Gold Ti threaded fountain	$17.99	$13.67	Low
050-0373 Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded fountain	$17.85	$13.57	Low
050-4179 Jr. Gent II Black Ti threaed fountain	$17.50	$13.30	Low
050-4037 Jr Gent II bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9159 Jr. Gent II tubes	$0.45	$0.45	good
050-4020 Gents 10k rollerball	$10.99	$8.35	good
050-4460 Gents Gold Ti rollerball	$14.50	$11.02	good
050-0396 Gents Rhodium rollerball	$18.50	$14.06	Low
050-4030 Gents 10k fountain	$17.99	$13.67	good
050-4461 Gents Gold Ti fountain	$21.99	$16.71	good
050-0397 Gents Rhodium fountain	$22.99	$17.47	Low
050-4035 Gents bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9205 Gents tubes	$0.50	$0.50	good
050-4040 Jr. Gents 10k ball point	$8.50	$6.46	Low
050-0376 Jr. Gents Rhodium ball point	$13.99	$10.63	good
050-5040 Jr. Gents 10k pencil	$14.25	$10.83	good
050-0377 Jr Gents Rhodium pencil	$17.99	$13.67	good
050-4041 Jr Gents pen & pencil bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9041 Jr. Gents pen tubes	$0.50	$0.50	good
050-9042 Jr Gents pencil tubes	$0.50	$0.50	good
050-4185 Lotus 22k rollerball	$59.99	$45.59	good
050-4186 Lotus 22k fountain	$68.99	$52.43	&lt;80
050-4187 Lotus Black Ti rollerball	$48.99	$37.23	good
050-4188 Lotus Black Ti fountain	$56.99	$43.31	&lt;80
050-4198 Lotus bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9025 Lotus tubes	$0.60	$0.60	&lt;80
050-4181 Imperial 22k rollerball	$49.99	$37.99	good
050-4182 Imperial 22k fountain	$61.99	$47.11	good
050-4183 Imperial Black Ti rollerball	$41.99	$31.91	good
050-4184 Imperial Black Ti fountain	$51.99	$39.51	&lt;80
050-4198 Imperial bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9020 Imperial tubes	$0.60	$0.60	good
050-4545 Combo pen/pencil 10k	$7.99	$6.07	good
155-5101 Combo pen/pencil bushings	$4.99	$4.99	good
050-9201 Combo pen/pencil tubes	$0.40	$0.40	good
050-0410 Americana snap cap 24k rollerball	$3.99	$3.03	goodFixed price
050-0369 Americana snap cap Rhodium rollerball	$15.70	$11.93	good
050-0368 Americana snap cap Rhodium fountain	$16.99	$12.91	good
955-0502 Americana snap cap bushings	$4.50	$4.50	good
050-9160 Americana snap cap tubes	$0.50	$0.50	good
050-4422 Broker pen tactile/tactile	$7.99	$6.07	good
050-4412 Broker pen 10k/tactile	$7.99	$6.07	good
050-0307 Broker Pen Rhodium/tactile	$11.99	$9.11	good
050-4446 Broker Pen bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9412 Broker pen tube	$0.30	$0.30	&lt;40
050-0405 Americana pen 24k	$3.99	good changed 3/19 no discount on 24K
050-4220 Americana pen Gold Ti	$8.65	$6.57	Low
050-4310 Americana pen Satin gold	$5.75	$4.37	Low
050-4204 Americana pen satin nickel	$5.75	$4.37	good
050-4206 Americana pen satin pearl	$5.75	$4.37	good
050-0303 Americana pen Rhodium	$9.20	$6.99	good
050-0505 Americana pencil 24k	$9.99	good changed 3/19 no discount on 24K
955-0104 Americana pen bushings	$4.99	$4.99	good
050-9140 Ameriana pen tubes	$0.45	$0.45	good
155-5502 Americana pencil bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9141 Americana pencil tubes	$0.50	$0.50	good
050-0345 Americana Filigree pen 10k	$6.99	$5.31	good
050-0385 Americana Filigree pen Rhodium	$15.60	$11.86	good
050-0347 Americana Filigree pen bushings	$3.99	$3.99	low
050-9012 Americana Filigree pen tubes	$0.40	$0.40	good
050-0340 European Filigree pen 10k	$7.99	$6.07	good
050-0380 European Filigree pen Rhodium	$12.65	$9.61	good
050-0342 European Filigree bushings	$3.99	$3.99	low
050-9011 European Filigree tubes	$0.40	$0.40	good
050-4430 Presidential pen 10k	$5.25	$3.99	good
050-8430 Presidential pen bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9030 Presidential pen tubes	$0.45	$0.45	good
050-4101 European 24k pen	$3.99	good changed 3/19 no discount on 24K
050-4120 European Gold Ti pen	$7.50	$5.70	low
050-4110 European satin gold pen	$5.25	$3.99	low
050-4165 European satin nickel pen	$5.25	$3.99	good
050-4166 European satin pearl pen	$5.25	$3.99	good
050-0301 European Rhodium pen	$8.50	$6.46	good
050-4495 European tactile pen	$5.25	$3.99	good
050-4062 European Black Ti pen	$6.35	$4.83	good
155-1100 European pen bushings	$3.99	$3.99	low
050-9130 European pen tubes	$0.45	$0.45	low
050-0604 Cigar 24k pen	$4.99	good changed 3/19 no discount on 24K
050-0390 Cigar Rhodium pen	$11.55	$8.78	good
050-4063 Cigar Black Ti pen	$7.99	$6.07	good
050-0395 Cigar Rhodium pencil	$15.99	$12.15	good
155-4101 Cigar bushings	$3.99	$3.99	good
050-9061 Cigar tubes	$0.50	$0.50	good
050-0420 Click pen 24k	$3.99	good changed 3/19 no discount on 24K
050-4500 Click pen 10k	$4.99	$3.79	low
050-0520 Click pencil 24k	$4.25	good changed 3/19 no discount on 24K
050-5500 Click pencil 10k	$5.25	$3.99	low
155-4503 click pen/pencil bushings	$4.50	$4.50	good
050-9170 click pen/pencil tubes	$0.45	$0.45	good
050-4425 Artisan rollerball pen 24k	$4.99	$3.79	low
050-4415 Artisan rollerball pen 10k	$6.90	$5.24	good
050-4407 Artisan fountain 24k	$6.99	low changed 3/19 no discount on 24K
050-4408 Artisan fountain 10k	$9.25	$7.03	good
155-5111 Artisan pen bushings	$4.99	$4.99	good
050-9120 Artisan pen tubes	$0.50	$0.50	good
050-0365 Silver bullet pen Rhodium	$12.10	$9.20	low
050-4064 Silver bullet pen Black Ti	$7.99	$6.07	low
955-0104 Silver bullet pen bushings	$4.99	$4.99	low
050-9140 Silver bullet pen tubes	$0.45	$0.45	good
050-4405 Slimline pen 24k	$2.25	good changed 3/19 no discount on 24K
050-4420 Slimline pen Gold Ti	$6.25	$4.75	good
050-4410 Slimline pen satin gold	$4.20	$3.19	good
050-4440 Slimline pen satin nickel	$4.20	$3.19	plenty
050-4441 Slimline pen satin pearl	$4.20	$3.19	low
050-0304 Slimline pen Rhodium	$6.35	$4.83	low
050-4490 Slimline pen Tactile	$3.50	$2.66	plenty
050-2404 Slimline pen black chrome	$4.30	$3.27	plenty
050-4060 Slimline pen Black Ti	$4.35	$3.31	plenty
050-5405 Slimline pencil 24k	$4.99	plenty changed 3/19 no discount on 24K
050-5420 Slimline pencil Gold Ti	$8.50	$6.46	low
050-5410 Slimline pencil satin gold	$5.25	$3.99	plenty
050-5440 Slimline pencil satin nickel	$5.25	$3.99	plenty
050-5441 Slimline pencil satin pearl	$5.25	$3.99	low
050-0305 slimline pencil Rhodium	$7.70	$5.85	plenty
050-5490 Slimline pencil Tactile	$5.25	$3.99	low
050-2405 Slimline pencil Black Chrome	$5.50	$4.18	plenty
050-4061 Slimline pencil Black Ti	$6.50	$4.94	kit
950-3230 Slimline pen/pencil bushings	$3.99	$3.99	plenty
050-9005 Slimline pen/pencil tubes	$0.40	$0.40	kit
050-7090 Father Sing 10k desk pen & funnel set	$6.50	$4.94	plenty
155-0040 Father Sing desk pen bushings	$3.99	$3.99	plenty
050-9130 father sing desk pen tubes	$0.45	$0.45	kit
050-4450 KC Twist pen 10k	$4.70	$3.57	plenty
050-4451 KC twist pen satin gold	$4.70	$3.57	plenty
050-4452 KC twist pen satin nickel	$4.70	$3.57	plenty
050-0355 KC twist pen Rhodium	$6.55	$4.98	plenty
050-0370 father sing  pen Rhodium	$7.20	$5.47	plenty
050-0375 Father Sing pencil Rhodium	$8.60	$6.54	plenty
050-9131 Father sing pencil tubes	$0.45	$0.45	plenty
050-4044 Ligero 10k Rollerball	$8.99	$6.83	plenty
050-0378 Ligero Rhodium rollerball	$11.99	$9.11	plenty
050-4045 Ligero fountain pen 10k	$10.25	$7.79	plenty
050-0379 Ligero fountain Rhodium	$13.25	$10.07	plenty
050-4055 Ligero bushings	$3.99	$3.99	low
050-9033 Ligero tubes	$0.50	$0.50	plenty
050-4014 Panache 10k	$9.99	$7.59	low
050-4015 Panache Black Chrome	$8.99	$6.83	low
050-4016 Panache Rhodium	$13.25	$10.07	plenty
050-4011 Panache bushings	$3.99	$3.99	plenty
050-9017 Panache tubes	$0.50	$0.50	plenty
050-1420 Havana 10k rollerball	$9.75	$7.41	low
050-0315 Havana Rhodium rollerball	$12.25	$9.31	plenty
050-0335 Havana Rhodium w/stone rollerball	$13.25	$10.07	kit
050-1430 Havana 10k fountain	$14.20	$10.79	plenty
050-0320 Havana Rhodium fountain	$17.99	$13.67	low
050-0330 Havana Rhodium w/stone fountain	$18.99	$14.43	kit
050-1428 Havana bushings	$4.50	$4.50	plenty
050-9181 Havana rollerball tubes	$0.60	$0.60	plenty
050-9185 Havana fountain tubes	$0.60	$0.60	plenty
050-0350 Havana 10k ball point	$7.75	$5.89	plenty
050-0360 Havana Rhodium ball point	$10.25	$7.79	low
050-0361 Havana Rhodium w/stone ball point	$11.25	$8.55	kit
050-0351 Havana ball point bushings	$3.99	$3.99	plenty
050-9013 Havana ball point tubes	$0.40	$0.40	plenty
050-4200 Duo Pen 10k	$7.99	$6.07	plenty
155-0100 Duo pen bushings	$4.99	$4.99	nla
050-9200 Duo pen tubes	$0.50	$0.50	plenty
050-4150 Mini Euro pen	$5.25	$3.99	plenty
155-8101 Mini Euro pen mandrel points	$13.99	$13.99	plenty
050-9155 Mini Euro pen tubes	$0.50	$0.50	plenty
050-4435 Deco euro pen 10k	$6.25	$4.75	plenty
155-1100 Deco euro pen bushings	$3.99	$3.99	low
050-9130 Deco euro pen tubes	$0.45	$0.45	low
050-4001 Beaded pen 10k	$4.55	$3.46	plenty
050-5001 Beaded pencil 10k	$5.50	$4.18	plenty
950-3230 Beaded pen & pencil bushings	$3.99	$3.99	kit
050-9005 Beaded pen & pencil tubes	$0.40	$0.40	good
050-4464 Soft grip pen 10k	$4.50	$3.42	plenty
050-2424 Soft grip pen Black chrome	$4.99	$3.79	plenty
050-0357 Soft grip pen Rhodium	$6.60	$5.02	good
050-4465 Soft grip pencil 10k	$5.50	$4.18	plenty
050-2425 Soft grip pencil black chrome	$5.30	$4.03	plenty
050-0358 Soft grip pencil Rhodium	$8.25	$6.27	good
050-4445 Soft grip pen & pencil bushings	$3.99	$3.99	low
050-9357 Soft grip pen & pencil tubes	$0.50	$0.50	plenty
050-4009 Pocket pen chrome	$4.75	$3.61	plenty
050-4007 Pocket pen Black Ti	$4.75	$3.61	low
050-4008 Pocket pen 10k	$4.75	$3.61	plenty
050-8020 Pocket pen bushings	$1.50	$1.50	good
050-9004 Pocket pen tube	$0.20	$0.20	good
050-5007 Artist Sketch pencil 10k	$8.50	$6.46	plenty
050-5008 Artist sketch pencil black chrome	$8.50	$6.46	plenty
050-5009 Artist sketch pencil chrome	$8.50	$6.46	good
050-5006 Artist sketch pencil bushings	$3.99	$3.99	low
050-9008 Artist sketch pencil tube	$0.40	$0.40	plenty
050-4474 Patriot pen 10k	$5.25	$3.99	good
050-4442 Patriot pen satin nickel	$5.25	$3.99	plenty
050-2414 Patriot pen black chrome	$4.99	$3.79	low
050-0391 Patriot pen Rhodium	$8.99	$6.83	low
050-4443 Patriot pen bushings	$3.99	$3.99	plenty
050-9442 patriot pen tube	$0.40	$0.40	low
050-5015 Toolbox pencil	$7.99	$6.07	plenty
050-4498 Toolbox pencil bushings	$3.99	$3.99	plenty
050-9015 Toolbox pencil tubes	$0.50	$0.50	plenty
050-5000 Woodworkers pencil	$6.99	$5.31	plenty
050-5005 Woodworkers pencil bushings	$3.99	$3.99	plenty
050-3400 Deluxe letter opener 10k	$8.25	$6.27	plenty
950-3200 Deluxe letter opener bushings	$2.99	$2.99	plenty
050-9115 Deluxe letter opener tube	$0.25	$0.25	plenty
050-3402 Letter opener 24k	$4.25	plenty changed 3/19 no discount on 24K
950-3200 Letter opener bushings	$2.99	$2.99	kit
050-9005 Letter opener tube	$0.40	$0.40	plenty
050-2300 Americana magnifying glass 10k -Custom CB	$9.99	$7.59	kit
155-0102 Americana magnifying glass bushings	$4.99	$4.99	plenty
050-9071 Americana magnifying glass tube	$0.50	$0.50	plenty
050-0311 European letter opener Rhodium	$11.99	$9.11	low
050-0067 European letter opener Black Ti	$10.99	$8.35	plenty
950-7200 European letter opener bushings	$2.99	$2.99	low
050-9145 European letter opener tube	$0.25	$0.25	plenty
050-0310 Americana letter opener Rhodium	$11.99	$9.11	plenty
050-0066 Americana letter opener Black Ti	$10.99	$8.35	plenty
955-0104 Americana letter opener bushings	$4.99	$4.99	plenty
050-9072 Americana letter opener tube	$0.50	$0.50	plenty
050-0301 European letter opener 10k custom	$7.99	$6.07	plenty
950-3300 Americana letter opener 10k custom	$7.99	$6.07	plenty
050-0151 Celluloid 7/8 white/black	$3.99	$3.03	plenty
050-0153 Celluloid 7/8 black marble	$3.99	$3.03	plenty
050-0154 Celluloid 7/8 red marble	$3.99	$3.03	plenty
050-0156 Celluloid 7/8 gold marble	$3.99	$3.03	low
050-0158 Celluloid 7/8 blue marble	$3.99	$3.03	plenty
050-0167 Celluloid 7/8 tobacco marble	$3.99	$3.03	low
050-0159 Celluloid 7/8 blue pearl	$3.99	$3.03	plenty
050-0168 Celluloid 7/8 caribbean swirl	$3.99	$3.03	low
050-0166 Celluloid 7/8 silver marble	$3.99	$3.03	plenty
050-0152 Celluloid 7/8 black/white	$3.99	$3.03	plenty
050-0165 Celluloid 7/8 amber marble	$3.99	$3.03	plenty
050-0155 Celluloid 7/8 antique gold	$3.99	$3.03	plenty
050-0157 Celluloid 7/8 white marble	$3.99	$3.03	low
050-0163 Celluloid 7/8 jersey	$3.99	$3.03	good-low
050-0164 Celluloid 7/8 scarlet black	$3.99	$3.03	plenty
050-0169 Celluloid 7/8 pink/green	$3.99	$3.03	plenty
050-0162 Celluloid 7/8 blue swirl	$3.99	$3.03	plenty
050-0160 Celluloid 7/8 orange	$3.99	$3.03	low
050-0161 Celluloid 7/8 crimson	$3.99	$3.03	good


This is wide open because I'm pretty open to offer any kit that CSUSA has available, so if you see something that is not on my list that you would like to add, let me know. I'll let you know the price. I'll also add the part numbers here for you to pick from.

I have tried to get a list of all kits and their stock amounts. However, things can and will change in the next two and a half weeks. If an item is backordered, I will wait until everything comes in before I ship your order. If for some reason, you are waiting on one or two kits, I may send the rest of the order anyway and just use regular postal routes to deliver the last kit to you 

This order could include things other than just pen kits. I have included letter openers and magnifying glasses, but will not include all the custom pen kit orders. (kits with many centerband or clip options available) If you would like keychains or other "turning" stuff related to penmaking, just ask. I will also include drill bits, but you will need to figure out the part number and size and plan on -0- discount

&lt;edit!!!&gt; I will leave this open until midnight Monday (April 2nd, 2007). All payments must be in no later than midnight Monday (April 2nd, 2007). I will place the order with CSUSA on Thursday the 5th (after all checks cleared & Paypal balances transferred to my account). ( I edited the Friday out as I did want to give everyone until Monday. I must have erased the draft somehow before I posted)

NOTE: Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. Uncleared check by April 4th MAY result on order CANCELLATION. I don't want to be mean but I really don't have the money to cover for these kits.

*PAYPAL payments:*
Preferred Method of payment Please add $0.30 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via Paypal, I will send an email with my Paypal username. For international orders, there is a higher Paypal charge. 


*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to $8.10 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). 

For smaller orders (less than $100.00) that will fit the USPS flat rate envelope, shipping (within USA) will be $4.05 

*Domestic Insurance:*
I require that you pay for Insurance. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs. However, when paying by Paypal, you must also include the insurance cost when figuring the 3% extra fee

Fee . . . . . . . . Insurance Coverage
$1.35 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.30 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.35 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.40 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.45 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.50 ................ $400.01 to $500


International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

*For payments, please wait until you get an e-mail from me. I will have all my contact info along with Paypal info and address for mailing should you decide to send a money order or check.


Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check, Money Order, or paypal) Heck, Give me your username on all e-mails as well.*

_I reserve the right to add items to the list at any time. If for some reason, I find out a kit either costs more or less than what I have listed, I will change to the appropriate price and notify anyone who has ordered that kit. At the end of the buy when all items are shipped, I will provide a total of costs. Any additional funds will be donated._

I'd like to thank dodgers1 (Keith) for helping me assemble the mechanics of a pen buy database. I will make this Access DB available to anyone who is starting a group buy after I get done with this one and make sure the bugs are worked out. It is not a complex one as it will only do GB orders, but you can use the DB for ANY group buy- just add products to the growing list.

ORDERS SO FAR -status- -ship to date-
NCSeeker- Paid 4/13
Bartstar- Paid 4/13
edman2- Paid 4/13
stevers- Cancelled
eastern47- Paid 4/13
jdmeyers- Paid 4/13
Terps1500- Paid 4/13
GaryMGg- Paid 4/13
Heineda- Cancelled
Tanner- Paid 4/13
Towbar15- Cancelled
Louisbry-Paid (2 orders)4/13
broitblat-Paid 4/15
Rcarman-Paid 4/13
ken69912001- Paid 4/13
Hotjoe- Paid 4/13
Swirlman-Paid 4/13
lwalden- Paid 4/13
gtanajewski-Paid 4/15
dbriski- Paid 4/15
Skipper14- Paid 4/15
Jedgerton- Paid 4/15
EasyGreasy-Paid 4/16
Mike in Atlanta- Paid 4/15
Jody Sebring- Paid 4/16
mpauly-Paid 4/15
rsx1974- Paid 4/15
kevin f- Paid 4/15
Armyturner- Paid 4/15
Mariner- Paid 4/15
Monty-Paid 4/15
thewishman-Paid 4/15
Boss302-Paid 4/16
Hoff58 -Paid 4/15
Husky- Paid 4/15
Mick- Paid 4/15
oldtoolsniper -Paid 4/15
1080wayne-Paid
Angboy-Paid 4/13
Tuba707-Paid 4/15



-MIKE


----------



## ncseeker (Mar 14, 2007)

Mikey, here's what I'd like.  

2 - 050-4130 Emperor 22K Rollerball $49.99 $37.99 good
1 - 050-4132 Emperor Black Ti Rollerball $39.99 $30.39 good
2 - 050-0322 Statesman 22k Rollerball $32.50 $24.70 good
2 - 050-0324 Statesman Black Ti Rollerball $26.50 $20.14 good
3 - 050-4460 Gents Gold Ti rollerball $14.50 $11.02 good
3 - 050-0396 Gents Rhodium rollerball $18.50 $14.06 Low
1 - 050-4035 Gents bushings $3.99 $3.99 good
3 - 050-0168 Celluloid 7/8 caribbean swirl $3.99 $3.03 low
3 - 050-0161 Celluloid 7/8 crimson $3.99 $3.03 good

My calculations show that comes to 310.92, which includes shipping and PayPal charges.  If you get something different, let me know.

Now....where do I send the PayPal payment.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 14, 2007)

Mike,

If you send the Access DB soon, I can test it.

Furthermore, I hope y'all find this useful:
I created an XLS spreadsheet of this GB with part no., desc. w/ reg. price, and GB price in sep. columns.
There's a column for quantity desired and a formula that'll show the total per pen type ordered.

You can obtain a copy of the spreadsheet by selecting this link:
http://user.gru.net/garyg-1/csusa_mikey.xls
and doing a "Save As"

- G -


----------



## stevers (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Mike, this one is priced incorrectly. I will be interested in them. Can you please update. Thanks.

050-0410 Americana snap cap 24k rollerball $13.99 $10.63 good

Think it should be $3.99 $?.??


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 15, 2007)

Good Luck.

I did notice that you do not have 10k europeans.  If I do an order, I will definately be needing those.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 15, 2007)

Mike, my sheet spit out a number a penny higher. i will contact you later will my info.
Gary, sent you an e-mail last night.
Steve, thanks. The price has been fixed.
Chris, the 10K is one of those kits that can be ordered a dozen different ways depending on clip and centerband. If anyone can decide on a one specific item (same choice for everyone) I will add that number for the pen and pencil. That is one reason why I did not add the "Create your own" kits. I figure it you want to get very customized, perhaps a personal order to CSUSA would be best.


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Chris, the 10K is one of those kits that can be ordered a dozen different ways depending on clip and centerband. If anyone can decide on a one specific item (same choice for everyone) I will add that number for the pen and pencil. That is one reason why I did not add the "Create your own" kits. I figure it you want to get very customized, perhaps a personal order to CSUSA would be best.



From my experience, only the Artisan Band and Clip have been requested for the European.


----------



## Bartstar (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Mike,

I'd like to order the following:

050-4191 Jr. Emperor 22k Rollerball $49.99 $37.99 good - 2 kits

050-2326 Jr. Statesman 22k Rollerball $28.20 $21.43 &lt;40 - 5 kits

050-2328 Jr. Statesman Black Ti Rollerball $23.20 $17.63 Low - 2 kits

subtotal = $218.39

Shipping -  $8.10

Paypal fees = $7.10

Insurance = $4.40

Total = $237.99

I think these number are all correct - please verify

I will be paying via paypal.

Thanks
Bart Goldberg


----------



## edman2 (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike,
Put me down for:
1 - 050-0410 Americana snap cap 24k rollerball $3.99 $3.03
2 - 050-0157 Celluloid 7/8 white marble $3.99 $3.03 low
1 - 050-0155 Celluloid 7/8 antique gold $3.99 $3.03 plenty
1 - 050-0322 Statesman 22k Rollerball $32.50 $24.70 good
1 - 050-4035 Statesman bushings $3.99 $3.99 good
1 - 050-9205 Statesman tubes $0.50 $0.50 good

Total = 41.31 + 5.40 (ship & ins)+1.70 (paypal) = 48.41
I will paypal you when you are ready. Thanks.

Paypal sent 3-19-07.


----------



## eastern47 (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike,here's my order:
5 - 050-4220 Americana gold ti $32.85
5 - 050-4310    "      gold sat. $21.85
2 - 050-4206    "      pearl sat. $8.74
5 - 050-0303    "      rhodium $34.95
5 - 050-9140    "      tubes $2.25
3 - 050-4110 European gold sat. $11.97
2 - 050-4166    "     pearl sat. $7.98
3 - 050-4120    "     gold ti $17.10
2 - 050-4062    "     black ti $9.66
total $147.35 + $8.10&$3.35=$158.80 + paypal ($5.07)= 163.87
if these figures are correct, send me your paypal email address and I'll pay you. John


----------



## jdmyers4 (Mar 18, 2007)

Mike,

put me down for the following:

(2) 050-4191 Jr. Emperor 22k Rollerball $49.99 $37.99 -     ($75.98)
(2) 050-4193 Jr. Emperor Black Ti Rollerball $39.99 $30.39  ($60.78) 
(2) 050-9021 Jr. Emperor tubes $0.60 $0.60 -                ($ 1.20)
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Subtotal:                                                   $137.96

Insurance:                                                  $  3.35
Shipping:                                                   $  8.10
Paypal:                                                     $  4.78
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Total:                                                      $154.19

I'll send you a Paypal payment once I hear from you.

Thanks!
John


----------



## Mikey (Mar 19, 2007)

OK, all that have ordered so far should have gotten an e-mail. I also apologize for the addition of items as we go, but I figure it is no harm to add on a few items as long as he stuff fits in the box. I also had to delete the discounted price on the 24K kits as the CSUSA catalog shows no discount on 24k kits. PLEASE TAKE NOT OF THIS IF YOU PLAN ON ORDERING 24K KITS! I am deeply sorry for overlooking this at first, especially since some of you may have dowloaded the spreadsheet listed above. I do try to get everything right the first time, but stuff in a big buy does happen.

Also, I have noticed that the computer will add up the tenths of a cent when figuring out total costs. If you order 4 of something and when I take the 24% off, if the program sees $.252 for example, it will multiply that 2 tenths of a cent by 4 and then round to the next penny. I am trying to see if I can stop that maybe for the next buy, but for this one to be fair some people will get a total off by a penny or two. I think the largest so far is 2 cents. 

Mike


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 19, 2007)

Mike, here's my order:
3 050-4193 	Jr. Emperor Black Ti Rollerball $30.39 
1 050-4194 	Jr. Emperor Black Ti Fountain $32.67
1 050-4199 	Jr. Emperor bushings $3.99 
2 050-9021 	Jr. Emperor tubes $0.60 
3 050-2328 	Jr. Statesman Black Ti Rollerball $17.63
2 050-2327 	Jr. Statesman Black Ti Fountain $21.81
2 050-9159 	Jr. Statesman tubes $0.45
1 050-0376 	Jr. Gents Rhodium ball point $10.63
1 050-0390 	Cigar Rhodium pen $8.78
6 050-4063 	Cigar Black Ti pen $6.07
1 155-4101 	Cigar bushings $3.99

Subtotal: $286.26
Ins.         4.40
S&H          8.10
           ------
Total:    $298.76

I've got your address from the last item I received and am mailing you payment.

Thanks,
- G -


----------



## heineda (Mar 21, 2007)

Mike,

Put me down for:
1 - 050-4130 Emperor 22K Rollerball 
1 - 050-9133 Emperor tubes 
1 - 050-4199 Jr. Emperor bushings 
1 - 075-1532 15/32 drill bit
1 - 075-3764 37/64 drill bit
10 - 050-4106 Jr. Geent II 10K threaded rollerbal
1 - 050-0151 Celluloid 7/8 white/black 
1 - 050-0153 Celluloid 7/8 black marble 
1 - 050-0160 Celluloid 7/8 orange 
1 - 050-0162 Celluloid 7/8 blue swirl 
1 - 050-0165 Celluloid 7/8 amber marble 
1 - 050-0166 Celluloid 7/8 silver marble 
2 - 050-0168 Celluloid 7/8 caribbean swirl 
1 - 050-0167 Celluloid 7/8 tobacco marble 
4 - 050-9159 Jr. Gent II tubes 


Thanks,
Dan Heine


----------



## angboy (Mar 21, 2007)

What's the artisan pen that's listed? All I see on the website is artisan letter opener, but no pen by that name?


----------



## Mikey (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />What's the artisan pen that's listed? All I see on the website is artisan letter opener, but no pen by that name?



Try these:

050-4425 Artisan rollerball pen 24k $4.99 $3.79 low
050-4415 Artisan rollerball pen 10k $6.90 $5.24 good
050-4407 Artisan fountain 24k $6.99 low changed 3/19 no discount on 24K
050-4408 Artisan fountain 10k $9.25 $7.03 good
155-5111 Artisan pen bushings $4.99 $4.99 good
050-9120 Artisan pen tubes $0.50 $0.50 good

Everyone, thanks so far for the payments. Will update everything tomorrow morning, but most have paid so far and I thank you.

Mike


----------



## Dario (Mar 22, 2007)

Mikey,

You amaze me.  I can't figure out how you can do this magnitude of group buy.  Either you are really good or just plain masochist [}] LOL

Kidding aside, I salute you for your service to IAP members.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 22, 2007)

I learned my lesson with the one I did last year. With the help of Dodgers1, I have an access DB that I am using. It's really nice because I just enter a new part number when one comes up. It also helps because I am not locked into adding a discount for an item in a spreadsheet as I just plug in whatever discount for that item I want. For example, if someone wants some pen cases and we get to the 10 plus mark, I just enter 10 in the discount box. Instantly you see the new price applied to the total. 

Anyway, we need more people as there is only a week and a half or so left in the buy.


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 22, 2007)

Mikey,

I'm going to place an order next week with you.  Thanks for doing this.  Your WPP buy went so well and I'm really enjoying those items.

John


----------



## louisbry (Mar 23, 2007)

Mike, here's my order:

2 - 050-2328 Jr. Statesman Black Ti Rollerball $23.20 $17.63 Low                 
1 - 050-4037 Jr. Statesman bushings $3.99 $3.99 good
2 - 050-9159 Jr. Statesman tubes $0.45 $0.45 good
3 - 050-4156 Jr. gent II Gold ti threaded rollerball $12.50 $9.50 good
3 - 050-0371 Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded rollerball$13.80 $10.49 good
1 - 050-4037 Jr Gent II bushings $3.99 $3.99 good
2 - 050-9159 Jr. Gent II tubes $0.45 $0.45 good
1 - 050-0369 Americana snap cap Rhodium rollerball $15.70 $11.93 good
2 - 050-9160 Americana snap cap tubes $0.50 $0.50 good
1 - 050-5008 Artist sketch pencil black chrome $8.50 $6.46 plenty
1 - 050-5009 Artist sketch pencil chrome $8.50 $6.46 good
2 - 050-9008 Artist sketch pencil tube $0.40 $0.40 plenty
4 - 050-0303 Americana pen Rhodium $9.20 $6.99 good
1 - 955-0104 Americana pen bushings $4.99 $4.99 good
2 - 050-9140 Ameriana pen tubes $0.45 $0.45 good
1 - 050-4014 Panache 10k $9.99 $7.59 low
1 - 050-4016 Panache Rhodium $13.25 $10.07 plenty
1 - 050-4011 Panache bushings $3.99 $3.99 plenty
2 - 050-9017 Panache tubes $0.50 $0.50 plenty
1 - 064-3250 Maple/Bubinga Pen Stand $3.25
2 - 050-4100 European pen 10K Artisan clip and centerband $5.25-$3.99


Sub Total:    $199.39

Postage:      $8.10

Pay Pal:      $6.22

Insurance:    $3.35

Total:        $217.06

I'll send you a Paypal payment once I hear from you.

Thanks!
Louis


----------



## Tanner (Mar 23, 2007)

2 - 050-0324 Statesman Black Ti Rollerball $26.50 $20.14 good
1 - 050-4035 Statesman bushings $3.99 $3.99 good
2 - 050-0322 Statesman 22k Rollerball $32.50 $24.70 good
2 - 050-2328 Jr. Statesman Black Ti Rollerball $23.20 $17.63 Low 
2 - 050-2326 Jr. Statesman 22k Rollerball $28.20 $21.43 &lt;40
1 - 050-4130 Emperor 22K Rollerball $49.99 $37.99 good
1 - 050-4183 Imperial Black Ti rollerball $41.99 $31.91 good
1 - 050-4181 Imperial 22k rollerball $49.99 $37.99 good
1 - 050-4185 Lotus 22k rollerball $59.99 $45.59 good
1 - 050-4187 Lotus Black Ti rollerball $48.99 $37.23 good
2 - 050-4156 Jr. gent II Gold ti threaded rollerball $12.50 $9.50 good
2 - 050-0371 Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded rollerball $13.80 $10.49 good
2 - 050-4177 Jr. gent II Black Ti threaded rollerball $13.99 $10.63 good
1 - 050-4016 Panache Rhodium $13.25 $10.07 plenty
1 -050-4015 Panache Black Chrome $8.99 $6.83 low

Sub Total: $440.64
Postage: $8.10
Insurance: $6.50
Sub Total: $455.24
Pay Pal: $13.97
Total: $469.21

I'll send you a Paypal payment once I hear from you.

Thanks!


----------



## Towbar15 (Mar 23, 2007)

Mike,
Here is my order,

3 - 050-4106 Jr. Gent II 10K threaded rollerbal 	$18.21
2 - 050-4156 Jr. gent II Gold ti threaded rollerball   	$19.00
1 - 050-0371 Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded rollerball    $10.49
1 - 050-4177 Jr. gent II Black Ti threaded rollerball  	$10.63
3 - 050-4108 Jr. Gent II 10K threaded fountain  	$29.61
2 - 050-4158 Jr. Gent II Gold Ti threaded fountain  	$27.34
1 - 050-0373 Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded fountain     	$13.57
1 - 050-4179 Jr. Gent II Black Ti threaed fountain      $13.30
4 - 050-4040 Jr. Gents 10k ball point                   $25.84
4 - 050-5040 Jr. Gents 10k pencil                   	$43.32
4 - 050-4044 Ligero 10k Rollerball                    	$27.32
4 - 050-4045 Ligero fountain pen 10k 	 	  	$31.16
5 - 050-2414 Patriot pen black chrome                	$18.95
1 - 050-4041 Jr. Gents pen & pencil bushings            $3.99
1 - 155-4101 Cigar bushings                             $3.99
1 - 950-3230 Slimline pen/pencil bushings               $3.99
1 - 050-4055 Ligero bushings                            $3.99
3 - 050-9442 patriot pen tube 			        $1.20
10 - 050-9159 Jr. Gent II tubes                         $4.50	
2 - 050-9041 Jr. Gents pen tubes                        $1.00
2 - 050-9042 Jr. Gents pencil tubes                     $1.00
4 - 050-9205 Gents tubes 				$2.00
4 - 050-9033 Ligero tubes                               $2.00

Subtotal - $316.40
Inc.     - $5.45
Shipping - $8.10
Paypal   - $9.79

Total    - $339.74

If these figures are coorect, I'll send you a Paypal payment once I hear from you.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Roy99664 (Mar 24, 2007)

I hate to ask, but others may be interested also. How about adding stopper bases to my order. I'm not expecting any discount. Feel free to say no, I'll understand. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmmm, sounds OK. As long as I can fit the stuff into the flat rate box I'll do that.


----------



## broitblat (Mar 24, 2007)

Mike,

Thanks for doing all this.  I would like to get the following, please:

1 x 050-4194 Jr. Emperor Black Ti Fountain $42.99 $32.67 good
1 x 050-4199 Jr. Emperor bushings $3.99 $3.99 good
5 x 050-4107 Jr. Gent II 10k smooth cap rollerball $7.99 $6.07 Low
2 x 050-0372 Jr. Gent II Rhodium smooth cap rollerball $13.80 $10.49 good
3 x 050-4109 Jr. Gent II 10k smooth cap fountain $12.99 $9.87 good
1 x 050-0374 Jr. Gent II Rhodium smooth cap fountain $17.85 $13.57 good
2 x 050-4020 Gents 10k rollerball $10.99 $8.35 good
3 x 050-0350 Havana 10k ball point $7.75 $5.89 plenty
1 x 050-0351 Havana ball point bushings $3.99 $3.99 plenty

With PayPal, shipping, and insurance, I think that comes to $186.37

Please let me know your ID to send payment.  Thanks.

  -Barry


----------



## rcarman (Mar 25, 2007)

050-0372 Jr. Gent II Rhodium smooth cap rollerball $13.80 $10.49 good								2	$10.49	$20.98
050-4037 Jr Gent II bushings $3.99 $3.99 good								1	$3.99	$3.99
050-9159 Jr. Gent II tubes $0.45 $0.45 good								2	$0.45	$0.90
050-0396 Gents Rhodium rollerball $18.50 $14.06 Low								2	$14.06	$28.12
050-4035 Gents bushings $3.99 $3.99 good								1	$3.99	$3.99
050-9205 Gents tubes $0.50 $0.50 good 								2	$0.50	$1.00
050-0371 Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded rollerball $13.80 $10.49 good 								2	$10.49	$20.98
050-7310 Medical clip for European pen								1	$1.99 	$1.99
050-7312 Cross clip for European pen								1	$1.99 	$1.99
050-0374 Jr. Gent II Rhodium smooth cap fountain $17.85								1	$13.57 	$13.57

									Sub	$97.51
									ship	$8.10
									ins	$2.30
									sub	$107.91
									paypal	$3.54
									Total	$111.45
Please send your Paypal info and I will close the deal.  Thanks for taking this one on.


----------



## louisbry (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike, note that I edited the number from 1 to 2 on the Jr. Gents ball point entries.  Now my calculations are correct.  Sorry I was having a senior moment!

Mike, 

Could you add the following to my order?

2 - 050-4040 Jr. Gents 10k ball point $8.50 $6.46 Low
2 - 050-0376 Jr. Gents Rhodium ball point $13.99 $10.63 good
1 - 050-4041 Jr Gents pen & pencil bushings $3.99 $3.99 good
2 - 050-9041 Jr. Gents pen tubes $0.50 $0.50 good
1 - 050-0369 Americana snap cap Rhodium rollerball $15.70 $11.93 good
3 - 050-0310 Americana letter opener Rhodium $11.99 $9.11 plenty
1 - 955-0104 Americana letter opener bushings $4.99 $4.99 plenty
2 - 050-9072 Americana letter opener tube $0.50 $0.50 plenty

Subtotal:             $84.42
Additional shipping:  $ 1.05
Additional PayPal:    $ 2.87
TOTAL:                $88.34

If this is a go, confirm my numbers and I will paypal you.

Thanks,
Louis


----------



## heineda (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello,

Very sorry, but my wife took all of my money tis weekend. If possible, please cancel my order.

Thanks,
Daniel Heine


----------



## Lathemaster (Mar 26, 2007)

Mike
Here is my order:

5 - 050-4064 Silver bullet pen Black Ti               - $30.36
5 - 050-0378 Ligero Rhodium Rollerball                - $45.56
2 - 050-4133 Emperor Black Ti Fountain                - $69.90
5 - 050-4180 Jr. Gent II Black Ti smooth cap fountain - $66.50
5 - 050-5009 Artist sketch pencil chrome              - $32.30
5 - 050-0365 Silver bullet pen Rhodium                - $45.98
1 - 955-0104 Americana pen bushings	              - $ 4.99
1 - 050-4055 Ligero bushings	                      - $ 3.99
1 - 050-4037 Jr. Gent II bushings                     - $ 3.99
1 - 050-5006 Artist sketch pencil bushings            - $ 3.99

Order Subtotal                                         $307.56
Shipping                                               $  8.10
PayPal Fees                                            $  9.77
Amount Due                                             $325.43

Confirm and I will send PayPal on Friday
Mike


----------



## swirlman (Mar 26, 2007)

Mike, here's my order:

3--050-5000  Woodworkers pencil   5.31 ea     15.93
1--050-5005  Woodworkers bushing               3.99
1--050-5441  Slimline pencil satin pearl       3.99
2--050-4156 Jr Gent II Gold Ti treaded rollerball 9.50ea  19.00
1--050-4037 Jr Gent II bushing   3.99
3--050-5020 5.5mm color pencil leads (if can be added)3.99ea

58.87 plus ins. and shipping

Do not use paypal, please email me with total and address to send check.
Thanks,
George, in Indiana


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 26, 2007)

I got your email.

Hey i still have a 10.00 gift certificate from the birthday bash that i need to use. Is that ok with you? I will pay by money order also. I would like to order the following
1-050-2326 Jr. Statesman 22k Rollerball $28.20 $21.43
1-050-2328 Jr. Statesman Black Ti Rollerball $23.20 $17.63
5-050-0301 European Rhodium pen $8.50 $6.46
1-155-1100 European pen bushings $3.99 $3.99
1-050-4199 Jr. Emperor bushings $3.99 $3.99
2-050-0165 Celluloid 7/8 amber marble $3.99 $3.03
2-050-0161 Celluloid 7/8 crimson $3.99 $3.03
1-050-0160 Celluloid 7/8 orange $3.99 $3.03
The total is 100.84 using the smaller flat rate box. Will send money order tomorrow along with my gift certificate.
Thanks
Kenny Mayes


----------



## lwalden (Mar 27, 2007)

Mike, thanks for doing this- please put me down for 5 of the

050-4177 Jr. gent II Black Ti threaded rollerball $13.99 $10.63 good

Please send paypal request to **lwalden@tibsite.com**

Thanks again


----------



## gtanajewski (Mar 27, 2007)

(1)  050-4130 Emperor 22K Rollerball              $37.99
(1)  050-9133 Emperor tubes                          .50
(2)  050-4191 Jr. Emperor 22k Rollerball          $75.98
(1)  050-9021 Jr. Emperor tubes                      .60
(3)  050-4201 Americana Classic 10k Gold roller   $11.97
(1)  050-0322 Statesman 22k Rollerball            $24.70
(1)  050-9205 Statesman tubes                        .50
(2)  050-4085 Executive 10k Rollerball            $10.26
(1)  050-4080 Executive 10k Fountain               $6.83
(1)  050-4185 Lotus 22k rollerball                $45.59
(1)  050-4186 Lotus 22k fountain                  $52.43
(1)  050-9025 Lotus tubes                            .60
(1)  050-4181 Imperial 22k rollerball             $37.99
(1)  050-4182 Imperial 22k fountain               $47.11
(2)  050-0165 Celluloid 7/8 amber marble           $6.06
(2)  050-0168 Celluloid 7/8 caribbean swirl        $6.06
(1)  050-0160 Celluloid 7/8 orange                 $3.03
(1)  050-0162 Celluloid 7/8 blue swirl             $3.03
                                                 $371.23
                                  Insurance        $5.45
                                  Shipping         $8.10
                                                 $384.78

Pay by Certifed Check, Please furnish info


----------



## dbriski (Mar 27, 2007)

(1) 050-2328  Jr. Statesman Black Ti Rollerball 17.63
(1) 050-2327  Jr. Statesman Black Ti Fountain 21.81
(1) 050-4157  Jr. Gent II Gold Ti smooth cap rollerball 9.5
(1) 050-0372  Jr. Gent II Rhodium smooth cap rollerball 10.49
(1) 050-4178  Jr Gent II Black Ti smooth cap rollerball  10.63
(3) 050-4156  Jr. gent II Gold ti threaded rollerball 9.5
(3) 050-0371  Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded rollerball 10.49
(3) 050-4177  Jr. gent II Black Ti threaded rollerball  10.63
(1) 050-4179  Jr. Gent II Black Ti threaed fountain  13.3
(1) 050-0376  Jr. Gents Rhodium ball point  10.63
(1) 050-0377  Jr Gents Rhodium pencil  13.67
(5) 050-9041  Jr. Gents pen tubes  0.5
(5) 050-9042  Jr Gents pencil tubes  0.5
(1) 050-0395  Cigar Rhodium pencil  12.15
(1) 050-5420  Slimline pencil Gold Ti  6.46
(1) 050-0305  slimline pencil Rhodium  5.85
(1) 050-4061  Slimline pencil Black Ti  4.94
(5) 050-9005  Slimline pen/pencil tubes  0.4
(1) 050-0311  European letter opener Rhodium  9.11
(1) 050-0067  European letter opener Black Ti  8.35
(1) 950-7200  European letter opener bushings  2.99
(5) 050-9145  European letter opener tube  0.25
(2) 050-0138 COMBO CORKSCREW/BOTTLE STOPPER 8.75

Subtotal - $275.12
Ins - $4.40
Shipping - $8.10
Total - $287.62

Please let me know if that is correct and I will put the check and Gift Certs in the mail.


----------



## Jody Sebring (Mar 27, 2007)

Mikey,

Can you add these to your orders?

1  050-4131 Emperor 22k fountain              $42.55 
2  050-4133 Emperor Black Ti Fountain        $69.90 
1  050-4130 Emperor 22K Rollerball             $37.99 
2  050-4132 Emperor Black Ti Rollerball       $60.78 
1  050-4135 Emperor Bushings                      $3.99 
1  050-4191 Jr. Emperor 22k Rollerball         $37.99 
1  050-4192 Jr. Emperor 22k Fountain          $41.79 
2  050-4193 Jr. Emperor Black Ti Rollerballl  $60.78 
2  050-4194 Jr. Emperor Black Ti Fountain    $65.34 
1  050-4199 Jr. Emperor bushings                  $3.99 
2  050-0322 Statesman 22k Rollerball          $49.40 
2  050-0321 Statesman 22k Fountain           $58.52 
2  050-0324 Statesman Black Ti Rollerball    $40.28 
2  050-0323 Statesman Black Ti Fountain     $49.40 
1  050-4035 Statesman bushings                   $3.99 
2  050-4185 Lotus 22k rollerball                   $91.18 
2  050-4186 Lotus 22k fountain                  $104.86 
2  050-4187 Lotus Black Ti rollerball             $74.46 
2  050-4188 Lotus Black Ti fountain              $86.62 
1  050-4198 Lotus bushings                           $3.99 
4  050-9025 Lotus tubes                                 $2.40 
1  050-4181 Imperial 22k rollerball               $37.99 
1  050-4182 Imperial 22k fountain                $47.11 
1  050-4183 Imperial Black Ti rollerball         $31.91
1  050-4184 Imperial Black Ti fountain          $39.51 
1  050-4198 Imperial bushings                        $3.99 

Subtotal      1150.71
Insurance         6.50
Shipping          8.10
Paypal            34.96
Total            1200.27

Let me know if I'm correct with my math.  If so, I'll Paypal you tomorrow night when I get home from work.  Gosh, this is an expensive hobby, isn't it?  [:0]

Jody


----------



## mpauly (Mar 27, 2007)

Hopefully this will format properly, but here's my order.  Let me know if I calculated everything correctly and where to send payment.

Michael


Qty	Part#	Description	Price	 Total 
1	155-0040 	Father Sing desk pen bushings $3.99	$3.99 	 $3.99 
2	050-9130 	father sing desk pen tubes $0.45	$0.45 	 $0.90 
2	050-0370 	father sing pen Rhodium $7.20	$5.47 	 $10.94 
2	050-0375 	Father Sing pencil Rhodium $8.60	$6.54 	 $13.08 
2	050-9131 	Father sing pencil tubes $0.45	$0.45 	 $0.90 
1	050-4035 	Gents bushings $3.99	$3.99 	 $3.99 
1	050-0397 	Gents Rhodium fountain $22.99	$17.47 	 $17.47 
2	050-0396 	Gents Rhodium rollerball $18.50	$14.06 	 $28.12 
2	050-9205 	Gents tubes $0.50	$0.50 	 $1.00 
1	050-4037 	Jr Gent II bushings $3.99	$3.99 	 $3.99 
2	050-4177 	Jr. gent II Black Ti threaded r/b $13.99	$10.63 	 $21.26 
2	050-0371 	Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded r/b $13.80	$10.49 	 $20.98 
2	050-9159 	Jr. Gent II tubes $0.45	$0.45 	 $0.90 
3	050-4430 	Presidential pen 10k $5.25	$3.99 	 $11.97 
1	050-8430 	Presidential pen bushings $3.99	$3.99 	 $3.99 
2	050-9030 	Presidential pen tubes $0.45	$0.45 	 $0.90 
1	050-2404 	Slimline pen black chrome $4.30	$3.27 	 $3.27 
3	050-0304 	Slimline pen Rhodium $6.35	$4.83 	 $14.49 
1	950-3230 	Slimline pen/pencil bushings $3.99	$3.99 	 $3.99 
3	050-9005 	Slimline pen/pencil tubes $0.40	$0.40 	 $1.20 
2	050-5441 	Slimline pencil satin pearl $5.25	$3.99 	 $7.98 
		Shipping		 $8.10 
		Insurance		 $3.35 
		Subtotal		 $186.76 
		Paypal fee		 $5.90 
		Total		 $192.66


----------



## gmcnut (Mar 28, 2007)

Mike,

How much does the shipping from Provo, UT to you in Ohio run generally on one of these group buys?

The reason I ask is I that live about an hour from CSUSA in Provo. I seem to find my way into their place at least once a month and generally I pay their highest price because of the small volume I am buying being new to the hobby.

I wonder if in the future perhaps there would be a way for you to handle all of the ordering with your nifty program that you have developed. And then perhaps a couple of us that live near CSUSA could pick up the order will call and break it down and ship it all out. Would this be enough of a savings to be a benefit?

Is there anybody reading this thread that live here in UT that would want to help with this in the future if we could make it work?


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 28, 2007)

Mark,
   I tried to check this out and CS told me that the product had to be shipped out of state because there is no sales tax collected as the buyer is out-of-state. Maybe things have changed buy I tried in dec and could not do it. The shipping is either $4.05 for small orders of $100 or less and I believe $8.10 for over the $100 cost of your order.  I hope that this helps.      Mike


----------



## Mikey (Mar 28, 2007)

Mark, the shipping for most everything over $500 is free but you py insurance charges. As posted above, if you pick up an item in state, you must pay the sales tax. (unless you furnish a tax ID number for reselling, and even then I don't want to have to answer any GB questions should the IRS ever look at the books.) 

Doing the buy from out of state allows reasonable shipping (the same cost wherever you would ship to everyone from) as well as no sales tax and good prices. For example, if you buy just one high end kit, you have saved yourself more $ even when factoring in Paypal and shipping than you could get it from CSUSA and pick up for. When you get into the $8 and $10 kits it even makes sense at just 4 or 5 kits. Some here have already saved $100+ over regular retail even after the shipping and fees simply because of the buying power of a GB.

As far as the nifty little program, it is simply an Access DB that allows me to enter all the customer info and then enter the orders and payments. When it's time to order, it allows me to print a list of all quantities ordered that I can just fax over. it's fairly simple and not meant to be used for anything other than a GB. I think the nifty part is that I can just keep adding part numbers from different suppliers as we go along and it makes no difference if I have 200 numbers or 500 numbers. (there is currently 300 items in my DB from CSUSA)


----------



## Jody Sebring (Mar 28, 2007)

Mikey,

I didn't get an email from you.  I need to know how to get the Paypal money to you.

Thanks again.

Jody


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 28, 2007)

Mikey,

Here is what I would like:


(1) 050-2328 Jr. Statesman Black Ti Rollerball $23.20 $17.63 Low
(1) 050-4178 Jr Gent II Black Ti smooth cap rollerball $13.99 $10.63 good
(5) 050-0301 European Rhodium pen $8.50 $6.46 good
(2) 050-5008 Artist sketch pencil black chrome $8.50 $6.46 plenty
(1) 050-0311 European letter opener Rhodium $11.99 $9.11 low

I come up with the following totals:

Total	         $82.59 
Shipping	 $ 8.10 
Insurance	 $ 2.30 
Payal Fee	 $ 3.09 
Grand Total	 $96.08 

Send me Paypal info and I'll take care of it!  Thanks for putting this on.

John


----------



## EasyGreasy (Mar 29, 2007)

1)050-4194  Jr. Emp Bk Ti F          32.67
4)050-2327  Jr. Statesman bk Ti F    87.20
3)050-5009  Artist sketch chrome     19.38
2)050-5008  Artist sketch bk chrome  12.92
2)050-0168  Celluoid caribian swirrl  6.06
2)050-0157  Celluoid white marble     6.06
1)050-2300  Magfiying glass           7.59
2)050-4150  Mini European pen         7.98
3)050-4500  Click pen                11.37
2)050-9061  Cigar tube                1.00
2)050-4545  Combo pen/pencil         12.14
2)050-0376  Jr.Gent Ball Point       21.26

Ship  8.10
Paypal 7.10 +.30
Total               241.04

Please to send paypal info

Thanks
EasyGreasy


----------



## EasyGreasy (Mar 29, 2007)

Oops.  Forgot insurance
4.40. My new total comes to 245.44

Sorry. Thanks again

EasyGreasy


----------



## Mikey (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EasyGreasy_
> <br />Oops.  Forgot insurance
> 4.40. My new total comes to 245.44
> 
> ...



Jeff, you have no e-mail in your profile and I cannot contact you. Please contact me through e-mail.

Mike


----------



## kevin_f (Mar 29, 2007)

Mike, thanks for doing the group buy.  Here is my order:

1 - 050-2328  Jr Statesman Black Ti Rollerball 	       $17.63 
1 - 050-4037  Jr Statesman bushings 	 	        $3.99 
1 = 050-4157  Jr GentII Gold Ti smooth cap rollerball	$9.50 
1 - 050-0372  Jr GentII Rhodium smooth cap rollerball  $10.49 
1 - 050-4178  Jr GentII Black Ti smooth cap rollerball $10.63 
1 - 050-4159  Jr GentII Gold Ti smooth cap fountain    $13.67 
1 - 050-0374  Jr GentII Rhodium smooth cap fountain    $13.57 
1 - 050-4180  Jr GentII Black Ti smooth cap fountain   $13.30 

subtotal	$92.78 
shipping	  4.05
ins	         $2.30
paypal           $3.27
                ------
Total	       $102.40 

Check my calculations and send me your paypal information and I'll pay you.


----------



## armyturner (Mar 30, 2007)

If it is not too late I will take the following:

1 - 050-2327 Jr. Statesman Black Ti Fountain $28.70 $21.81 good       
2 - 050-0372 Jr. Gent II Rhodium smooth cap rollerball $13.80 $10.49 good
2 - 050-4178 Jr Gent II Black Ti smooth cap rollerball $13.99 $10.63 good                          
1 - 050-4180 Jr. gent II Black Ti smooth cap fountain $17.50 $13.30 good                          
1 - 050-0371 Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded rollerball $13.80 $10.49 good
2 - 050-4177 Jr. gent II Black Ti threaded rollerball $13.99 $10.63 good                             
3 - 050-4464 Soft grip pen 10k $4.50 $3.42 plenty
3 - 050-2424 Soft grip pen Black chrome $4.99 $3.79 plenty
3 - 050-0357 Soft grip pen Rhodium $6.60 $5.02 good
3 - 050-5007 Artist Sketch pencil 10k $8.50 $6.46 plenty
3 - 050-5008 Artist sketch pencil black chrome $8.50 $6.46 plenty
3 - 050-5009 Artist sketch pencil chrome $8.50 $6.46 good                                                
20 - 050-9005 Slimline pen/pencil tubes $0.40 $0.40 kit

I believe the total is $231.45


----------



## mariner (Mar 30, 2007)

(5)  050-4107 Jr. Gent II 10k smooth cap rollerball $7.99 $6.07 Low  - $30.35
(1)  050-4157 Jr. Gent II Gold Ti smooth cap rollerball $12.50 $9.50 good  - $9.50
(1)  050-0372 Jr. Gent II Rhodium smooth cap rollerball $13.80 $10.49 good  - $10.49
(1)  050-4178 Jr. Gent II Black Ti smooth cap rollerball $13.99 $10.63 good  - $10.63
(1)  050-4109 Jr. Gent II 10k smooth cap fountain $12.99 $9.87 good  - $9.87
(5)  050-4106 Jr. Gent II 10K threaded rollerball $7.99 $6.07 good  - $30.35
(1)  050-4156 Jr. Gent II Gold ti threaded rollerball $12.50 $9.50 good  - $9.50
(1)  050-0371 Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded rollerball $13.80 $10.49 good  - $10.49
(1)  050-4177 Jr. Gent II Black Ti threaded rollerball $13.99 $10.63 good  - $10.63
(1)  050-4037 Jr. Gent II bushings $3.99 $3.99 good  - $3.99
(5)  050-9159 Jr. Gent II tubes $0.45 $0.45 good  - $2.25

Subtotal  -  $138.05
Shipping  -  $8.10
Insurance  - $3.35
Paypal  -    $4.79
----------
Total -  $154.29

If my total is correct and I'm not too late I'll pay via PayPal.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Monty (Mar 30, 2007)

Mikey, If the buy is still open I'd like the following:

050-4130 Emperor 22K Rollerball $49.99 $37.99 good â€“ 1 ------------------$37.99
050-9133 Emperor tubes $0.50 $0.50 good---------------1------------------    0.50
050-0371 Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded rollerball $13.80 $10.49 good -2--  20.98
050-4177 Jr. gent II Black Ti threaded rollerball $13.99 $10.63 good---2--  21.26
050-9159 Jr. Gent II tubes $0.45 $0.45 good-----------------------------2--    0.90
Subtotal--------------------------------------------------------------------------$81.63
Shipping                                                                                                  4.05
Insurance                                                                                                 2.30
Subtotal                                                                                                 $87.98
PayPal Fee     $2.64 + 0.30                                                                         2.94
GRAND TOTAL                                                                                        $90.92

Will PayPal you when I receive confirmation from you.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 30, 2007)

(1) 050-4133 Emperor Black Ti Fountain $45.99 $34.95 Low
(2) 050-4130 Emperor 22K Rollerball $49.99 $37.99 good
(1) 050-0323 Statesman Black Ti Fountain $32.50 $24.70 good
(1) 050-4035 Statesman bushings $3.99 $3.99 good
(2) 050-9205 Statesman tubes $0.50 $0.50 good
----------------------------
140.62 Subtotal
3.35 Ins
4.05 Ship
4.74 Paypal
===========================
152.76 Total

Thanks, Mikey!!!


Chris


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 30, 2007)

Can you clarify the closing date?


> I will leave this open until Friday (April 2nd, 2007). All payments must be in no later than Monday (April 4th, 2007). I will place the order with CSUSA on Thursday the 5th (after all checks cleared & Paypal balances transferred to my account).


----------



## Mikey (Mar 30, 2007)

Awe, shoot!!!! I can't believe I wrote down those dates and I also can't believe that nobody called me on them yet.[:0][B)][B)][B)]

I'll make the necessary change. ORDERS and PAYMENTS will not be taken after midnight on Monday, April 2nd. I was looking at a hanging calendar above my desk which shows all 12 months at once and must have looked back and forth, not realizing I was looking at the wrong month. 

Rest assured, it is not too late and I will take orders all weekend.

Mike


----------



## Boss302 (Mar 31, 2007)

050-0321 Statesman 22k Fountain $38.50 $29.26 (2x) = 58.52
050-0323 Statesman Black Ti Fountain $32.50 $24.70 (6x) = 148.20
050-4035 Statesman bushings $3.99 $3.99 (1x) = 3.99
050-9205 Statesman tubes $0.50 $0.50 (5x) = 2.50
050-0376 Jr. Gents Rhodium ball point $13.99 $10.63 (6x) = 63.78
050-4040 Jr. Gents 10k ball point $8.50 $6.46 (2x) = 12.92 
050-4041 Jr Gents pen & pencil bushings $3.99 $3.99 (1x) = 3.99
050-9041 Jr. Gents pen tubes $0.50 $0.50 (5x) = 2.50
050-5015 Toolbox pencil $7.99 $6.07 (6x) = 36.42
050-9015 Toolbox pencil tubes $0.50 $0.50 (5x) = 2.50

Kits total = 335.32
Shipping = 8.10
Insurance = 5.45

Sub-total = 348.87
PayPal (3% +.30) = 10.77

Grand Total = 359.64

I'll send you a PayPal payment once I hear back from you.  Thanks for taking your personal time to put this together.

Pat


----------



## hoff58 (Apr 1, 2007)

(2) 050-4157 Jr. Gent II Gold Ti smooth cap rollerball $12.50 $9.50  
(2) 050-4159 Jr. Gent II Gold Ti smooth cap fountain $17.99 $13.67 
(1) 050-4037 Jr Gent II bushings $3.99 $3.99 good
(5) 050-9159 Jr. Gent II tubes $0.45 $0.45 good  $2.25
(1) 050-0153 Celluloid 7/8 black marble $3.99 $3.03 plenty

Subtotal - $55.61
Shipping - $4.05
Insurance - $2.30
Paypal - $1.85
----------
Total - $63.81

If my total is correct and I'm not too late I'll pay via PayPal.


----------



## Husky (Apr 1, 2007)

Mikey---

Thanks for doing all of this. Here is what I would liketo order.

Please send me the Pay Pal address so I can send the payment.

Thanks,
Stan



(1)050-2326 Jr. Statesman 22k Rollerball $28.20 $21.43      			21.43               
(1)50-2328 Jr. Statesman Black Ti Rollerball $23.20 $17.63        		17.63          
(2)050-4156 Jr. gent II Gold ti threaded rollerball $12.50 $9.50 		19.00
(2)050-0371 Jr. Gent II Rhodium threaded rollerball $13.80 $10.49 		20.98
(2)050-4177 Jr. gent II Black Ti threaded rollerball $13.99 $10.63		21.26
(2)050-4120 European Gold Ti pen $7.50 $5.70					11.40
(2)050-0301 European Rhodium pen $8.50 $6.46				12.92
(4)050-4420 Slimline pen Gold Ti $6.25 $4.75					19.00
(4)050-0304 Slimline pen Rhodium $6.35 $4.83				19.32
(3)050-5420 Slimline pencil Gold Ti $8.50 $6.46				19.38
(3)050-0305 slimline pencil Rhodium $7.70 $5.85				17.55
(6)050-4060 Slimline pen Black Ti $4.35 $3.31					19.86
(4)050-4061 Slimline pencil Black Ti $6.50 $4.94				19.76
(2)050-4015 Panache Black Chrome $8.99 $6.83 				13.66
(2)050-4016 Panache Rhodium $13.25 $10.07					20.14
(2)50-5007 Artist Sketch pencil 10k $8.50 $6.46 				12.92
(2)050-5008 Artist sketch pencil black chrome $8.50 $6.46 			12.92
(1)050-5009 Artist sketch pencil chrome $8.50					 8.50
(2)050-0167 Celluloid 7/8 tobacco marble $3.99 $3.03				 6.06	
(3)050-0168 Celluloid 7/8 caribbean swirl $3.99 $3.03				 9.09
(2)050-0166 Celluloid 7/8 silver marble $3.99 $3.03				 6.06
(2)050-0165 Celluloid 7/8 amber marble $3.99 $3.03				 6.06
(1)050-0155 Celluloid 7/8 antique gold $3.99 $3.03				 3.03
(1)050-0160 Celluloid 7/8 orange $3.99 $3.03 					 3.03
(4)050-0161 Celluloid 7/8 crimson $3.99 $3.03					 12.12

									              TOTAL     = $353.08

		Pay Pal	           10.89
								Insurance		    5.45
								Shipping		    8.10

								Final total		 $377.52


----------



## 1080Wayne (Apr 2, 2007)

Mikey  Would like 5 each of 050-0301 , 0390 , 4441 , and 0304 . Also 1 each of 050-4131 , 4133 , 4130 , 4132 , 4135 , 4191 , 4192 , 4193 , 4194 , 4199 , 0322 , 0321 , 0324 , 0323 , 4035 , 4460 , 0396 , 4461 , 0397 and 4035 . Shipping to Alberta . Will Paypal when you give me a total . Thanks , Wayne


----------



## Husky (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike,

Paypal payment sent.

When you go the Berea , do they sell individual parts?  (I have a need for a couple of transmissions for Flat Top Americans, and a titanium gold centerband for a Perfect Fit Convertible pen.) I have emailed them, but have not gotten an answer.


----------



## Mikey (Apr 2, 2007)

1080Wayne and Husky, I have sent both of you an e-mail.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Apr 2, 2007)

4-050-4101 European 24k pen $3.99 good 		                =$15.96	
4-050-4120 European Gold Ti pen $7.50 $5.70 low		        =$22.80
4-050-4110 European satin gold pen $5.25 $3.99 low		=$15.96
4-050-4165 European satin nickel pen $5.25 $3.99 good		=$15.96
4-050-4166 European satin pearl pen $5.25 $3.99 good		=$15.96
4-050-0301 European Rhodium pen $8.50 $6.46 good		=$25.84
4-050-4495 European tactile pen $5.25 $3.99 good		=$15.96
4-050-4062 European Black Ti pen $6.35 $4.83 good		=$19.32
6-050-9130 European pen tubes $0.45 $0.45 low		        =$2.70


	                                       sub total	=$150.46
	                                       insurance	=$3.35
	                                        shipping	=$8.10
	                                          Paypal	=$5.16

	                                           Total	=$167.07

If this all looks good I will fire off payment when I get the pay pal info.

Thanks for doing all of this! 

Roy


----------



## mick (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike , here's my order:

050-4131 Emperor 22k fountain $55.99              $42.55 
050-0322 Statesman 22k Rollerball $32.50          $24.70 
050-0324 Statesman Black Ti Rollerball $26.50     $20.14 
050-2326 Jr. Statesman 22k Rollerball $28.20      $21.43 
050-2328 Jr. Statesman Black Ti Rollerball $23.20 $17.63 
 Thanks,
 Mike Hulsey


----------



## angboy (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's my order:

050-4014 	Panache 10k 	2	$15.18 
050-4015 	Panache Black Chrome 	2	$13.66 
050-4016 	Panache Rhodium 	2	$20.14 
050-9017 	Panache tubes 	4	$2.00 
Postage: $4.05
total: $55.03
paypal fee: .30 plus $1.65

total due: $56.98

If I made an error in calculation, please let me know! I didn't see your e-mail address of where to send paypal payment to. Can you e-mail me with that info? Thanks!


----------



## rcarman (Apr 15, 2007)

Mike, you amaze me.  The magnitude of this buy boggles my mind.  Yet you have pulled it off completely unrumpled.  Great job.


----------



## mpauly (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks again Mikey for all your hard work!!!  

Michael


----------



## edman2 (Apr 16, 2007)

Mike,
Got my order today. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## eastern47 (Apr 16, 2007)

Mike, received my order today. Thanks for putting this group buy together, John


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 16, 2007)

Mike,
A perfect shipment arrived today. You did a smooth job.
Thanks for all your effort and the excellent communication while
managing this group buy. Great job.
Thanks again.
Gary


----------



## ncseeker (Apr 17, 2007)

Mike, I received my order yesterday.  I can't believe how fast it arrived !!

Great job on this !!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you very much! Got my stuff today and wish I had more $$ to make a bigger order.

Your bulk buy enabled me to try some nicer kits than I could have otherwise justified. Just in time, too! Meeting with a high-end jeweler on Monday to resell my pens.

Thanks again, Mike.

Chris


----------



## rcarman (Apr 18, 2007)

Mike,
Received my order today.  Thanks for putting this together.  This was the fastest I think I ever received a group buy order.  I did have one very minor glitch and it was CSA's fault not yours.  One of my items was the wrong item in a bag with the right part number.  They must have packed it that way at CSA.  I will handle it directly with them. Thanks again for the great effort.


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 18, 2007)

Mike,

Received mine today.  Perfect as usual however I saw the postage was higher than you anticipated.  Although it was in a flat rate envelope, it appeared the postage was $6.35 instead of $4.05.  Let me know if you need additional funds.  After all of your work, I want to be sure that everything is covered.

John


----------



## Monty (Apr 18, 2007)

Mike - Received mine today also. Thanks for all the hard work. I know from experience how difficult these buys can be.

John, the extra on your postage was what you paid for insurance.


----------



## Mikey (Apr 18, 2007)

Monty is correct. Those who opted for Ins will have a higher postage shown on their package. Bob, let me know what is messed up as I did put stickers on some of the kits so I would know what they were. It's possible that I made the screw up. If the kit had a bar code on it, then that is CSUSA. Let me know what went wrong and we'll make it right. 

Mike


----------



## Boss302 (Apr 19, 2007)

Mike:  Thanks again for doing this buy.  Everything was perfect.

Pat


----------



## dbriski (Apr 19, 2007)

Mike, I got my order yesterday, everything was perfect. Thanks so much.


----------



## hoff58 (Apr 19, 2007)

Received package today. Thanks again.
Kelly


----------



## rsx1974 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mike:

WOW Thanks a ton, these are the first Gents and Statesman's for me.  If you need an assist with something in the future I hope you will ask.

Here is a pic from the first kit of this purchase:

Blackwood, Pink Ivory and Soda Can on a Black Titanium Jr Gent II

Thanks again,

John


----------

